

Boston drops Microsoft for Gmail - sendtopms
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/05/09/boston-goes-google-its-drops-microsoft-mail-services/atkfJhGz82wstRzXUTPw4O/story.html

======
greenyoda
Previously posted: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5687431>

